# 'Bosco' style group seals



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know before anyone says anything! BB now have the group and piston seals for the Londinium and Veloce type machines.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/quickmill-veloce-group-head-gasket.html

If you visit BB, and look at parts


----------

